# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  What program was used to create a script?

## joelw

I was wondering if any one knew how to find out what program was used to write some sql server script? If anyone could help! thanks in advance.

----------


## rmiao

Query analyzer (sql7 and sql2k) or ssms (sql2k5 and up).

----------

